# Weekend Thread...10/8 - 10/11



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2010)

What's going on this holiday weekend??


Friday  - going out to dinner (hibachi) with friends to celebrate some recent birthdays
Saturday - not much, probably some yardwork & housework, check out a tj maxx sale or two
Sunday - driving up to Boston, dinner out with wife & son, maybe some sightseeing 
Monday - checking out colleges for son


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 7, 2010)

Tonight: Flying to Dublin
Friday: Drinking in Dublin
Saturday: Drinking in Dublin
Sunday: Driving to Sligo, drinking in Sligo
Monday: Horseback riding and drinking in Sligo
Tuesday: Drive south, drink there, repeat until next Friday
Friday next: Drink in Dublin
Saturday: Fly home


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Tonight: Flying to Dublin
> Friday: Drinking in Dublin
> Saturday: Drinking in Dublin
> Sunday: Driving to Sligo, drinking in Sligo
> ...



Nice!


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 7, 2010)

Traditional kickoff weekend at Killington

Sat - ski swap, dryland training for kids at KMS, happy hour at Forerunner ski shop, KZoner shindig
Sun - More dryland training for kids, hike to peak, throw out stuff that got water logged in basement flood
Mon - More K hiking, maybe golf?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 7, 2010)

Friday - Fly to Orlando
Saturday - Disney with kids and my parents (and maybe goto the Convention that I'm down there for for a few minutes)
Sunday - Disney with kids and my parents by day, Universal Studios with my wife for a convention attendees only evening park access
Monday - Disney with kids and my parents after actually going to a course at the convention I'm there for in the AM, then start the rest of my vacation week in Florida


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 7, 2010)

Friday Nite: drive kids to grandparents, drop em off...drive home
Saturday: car service pick me and mrs quattro up at 330am
               6am flight to Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  
               car service to Punta Mita, get surfboard, hope to be surfing by 4pm
Sunday    Punta Mita
Monday   Jungle Zip line tour
Tues       Punta Mita  
Wed       Punta Mita, make way up to Sayulita
Thurs      Sayulita, surf boat trip to a few different breaks
Fri           Sayulita
Sat        last flight home, get into JFK at midnight
Sun      10am Cheerleading competion for my 8yr old
Wed


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

Friday - out for dinner
Saturday - yard work, clean out shed, put away patio furniture
Sunday - Bronx zoo


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow- big travel weekend


----------



## bigbog (Oct 7, 2010)

Dropping off the $146 online_new-skiboot_gamble that was the failure it was destined to be(lol)..at CVA for their saturday-gearswap.
Grabbing some hardly used frontside skis.
A little basement-work + a hike or two(NE of Moosehead).


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

No clue.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 7, 2010)

Fri Night - chill with wife and kids

Sat - Up and out early for a long ride to Georgia VT. Hit Magic Hat on the way up to fill up some growlers then onto sis on laws house for the weekend. Hopefully get a hike in then empty the growlers. 
Sun - get out of the house for as long as possible with the kids& dog. 
Sun evening "Oktoberfest" dinner followed by NH house meeting to all get on the same page, maybe this should take place before mass consumption of beer/wine.
Mon - LEAVE. Hit Burlington for lunch, any suggestions?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 7, 2010)

Fri - Travel downstate attend  50th HS reunion Reception and dance 
Sat - Attend Football game @ The 50th re-union ,  later That nite  attend a Hall of Fame  Awards dinner and Dance
Sun - attend  reunion  Brunch, then travel home 

looking forward to seeing former teammates and   friends that live all over the US  whom i haven't seen in 50 yrs -- should be a great time -We're really looking forward to it


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 7, 2010)

Friday-hit the road early for daughter's campus visit at WVU in the afternoon; dinner with friends
Saturday-pregame wander around Morgantown followed by tailgate festivites followed by WVU/UNLV game
Sunday-recovery, drive home

Go Mountaineers!!


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

Friday: preschool/K shuffle (I hate Fridays), then soccer practice for my daughter and checking out Touch My Cousin in Naugy at night
Saturday: soccer for my son (I think), not sure what else
Sunday: ? homework at some point, I imagine



gmcunni said:


> Monday - checking out colleges for son


 How is he old enough for that already???



ctenidae said:


> Tonight: Flying to Dublin
> Friday: Drinking in Dublin
> Saturday: Drinking in Dublin
> Sunday: Driving to Sligo, drinking in Sligo
> ...


Jealous!



SKIQUATTRO said:


> Friday Nite: drive kids to grandparents, drop em off...drive home
> Saturday: car service pick me and mrs quattro up at 330am
> 6am flight to Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)
> car service to Punta Mita, get surfboard, hope to be surfing by 4pm
> ...


Even more jealous! Wish we had spent more time there when we went to Mexico!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 7, 2010)

free weekend so we were planning on headed up to greek peak to check out some leaves, cider mill, mtb, beer etc. but i got out voted by my family and friends so headed to the beach instead. will get some road miles in then plant my ass by the surf with some beers, cigars and a fishing pole. maybe try to catch a few waves but don't have a board right now...


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 7, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> free weekend so we were planning on headed up to greek peak to check out some leaves, cider mill, mtb, beer etc. but i got out voted by my family and friends so headed to the beach instead. will get some road miles in then plant my ass by the surf with some beers, cigars and a fishing pole. maybe try to catch a few waves but don't have a board right now...



FTS---u shoulda come up here--weather gonna be prime for drinkin beerz


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

Apparently there will be a Sundown-backed Rail Jam at Sun & Ski Sports in Avon on Sat. Noon-3PM in their parking lot on Route 44. (This is the former location of Ski Market.)


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 7, 2010)

hells yea, be up in two weeks tho. thats' pissin me off too though, gonna miss stoketoberfest meatheads premier down the street from my house... hey have a few at the skiers picnic for me next weekend!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 7, 2010)

Friday leave work early, drive to killington, drink beers
Saturday  play golf at Green Mtn national, drink beers, grill, drink, bed
Sunday hoping to hike killington and check out walkway.  then head home and recoup.
Monday, yardwork, clean cellar, paint side of house.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 7, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> hells yea, be up in two weeks tho. thats' pissin me off too though, gonna miss stoketoberfest meatheads premier down the street from my house... hey have a few at the skiers picnic for me next weekend!



Will do for sure....2 weeks??? I think my boys from TMP have a show in town that weekend----I'll report back once I find out for sure.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?



yes


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?



I have to go to school. How messed up is that?


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?


Holidays?  We don't get no stinkin' holidays. I'm working Monday.  We have to use our vacation time when they want to close.  They make up for it by freezing our pay for 5 years and topping that with a salary reduction!  

anyways, I'll make the most if it: Saturday at Magic - what could be better!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?



Nope---8 to 8 here


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?



I'll be working too.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> Friday leave work early, drive to killington, drink beers
> Saturday  play golf at Green Mtn national, drink beers, grill, drink, bed
> Sunday hoping to hike killington and check out walkway.  then head home and recoup.
> Monday, yardwork, clean cellar, paint side of house.



Bring your skis, I read on the internet they are going to be making snow soon and will be opening before Sunday River.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Bring your skis, I read on the internet they are going to be making snow soon and will be opening before Sunday River.



x2


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?


NOPE!

My weekend:
Thursday - Took a "mental health day" because I needed one.  Took the kids to Yankee Candle and Richardson's Candy shop in Deerfield, MA.  Drove though some nice foliage on the back roads getting home while the little one napped.

Friday - Since Thursday started with a slew of calls at 8am asking if I could work Monday, I'm taking my day off early and taking the family to Old Sturbridge Village (benefits of homeschooling - field trips occur whenever we damn well feel like it).

Saturday - Not sure, might do some hiking (suggested by my son...).

Sunday - Not sure, might do some hiking.  Bicentennial parade in town might get our attention for a bit.

Monday - Working.  Apparently we're paving some part of Rt. 12 somewhere in Conn.  Long commute to run a quick test on hot-mix...  but it is what it is.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 7, 2010)

severine said:


> I have to go to school. How messed up is that?



My daughter (Keene State, NH) is off Friday and has class Monday.

I, being self-employed, have decided that I am not needed on Monday.  : )


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2010)

Friday - Off site Training in Horsham, PA.  That's practically like a day off.
Saturday - Nothing
Sunday - Summit Street Fair
Monday - Working


----------



## bigbog (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?


Nope....but daytime hours off.....   Monday is just one of my regular days off.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?


No. But I am switching my holiday to the first weekday that Sunday River opens. :beer:

Sat - Picking up mounted skis and then hiking somewhere
Sun - Topsfield Fair
Mon - Working

Working when everyone else has the day off is the best. Add in moving a worthless holiday to something practical like mid-week skiing on the first day of the lift serviced season, and I got good reason to work on Monday with no complaints.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?



Nope

Thursday- set up the ski shop
Friday- set up for ski sale
Saturday- Ski sale
Sunday- ski sale
Monday- ski sale
Tuesday- have not looked that far in advance but guessing work........


----------



## Terry (Oct 8, 2010)

Working today
Packing tomorrow
Driving north on Sunday
Moose hunting all week.
Serious beer drinking all week after the moose hunting is finished for the day or we bag a moose!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Sat - Picking up mounted skis and then hiking somewhere



Do you think you're going to find much snow?  Seems like a waste to carry skis this time of year... 



riverc0il said:


> Working when everyone else has the day off is the best. Add in moving a worthless holiday to something practical like mid-week skiing on the first day of the lift serviced season, and I got good reason to work on Monday with no complaints.



I didn't even realize it was a holiday that some people got off until this thread.  Glad I'm not the only one working.  I don't get a relocated holiday for it though... :???:  Stupid thread, now it's gonna be even harder to get work done on Monday knowing that half my AZ friends are off doing something cool, like cleaning their basement...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 8, 2010)

Friday - Afternoon MTB at Bradbury then date night with the GF.  Dinner, drinks, and maybe a movie.

Saturday - Sugarloaf Homecoming 

Sunday - Kingdom Trails!!!

Monday - The girlfriend is setting up a "surprise" hike for somewhere nearby.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 8, 2010)

Saturday: Taking my son to the Fun in the Sun Rail Jam at Wachusett, I'll hike the mountain while he hangs around with the snowboarding crew
Saturday PM : Drive to Fayston, VT
Sunday: Sugarbush day - get passes, take a ride on the lift, hike


----------



## Vortex (Oct 8, 2010)

Work today, football game tonight. Late night run to the River for Fall festival. Sign daughter up for the Seasonal program.  BBQ and check out some live music on the hill on Sat.  Probably go out to dinner at night.

Leave Sunday casue I too work Monday.  1/2 day


----------



## hammer (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I didn't even realize it was a holiday that some people got off until this thread.  Glad I'm not the only one working.  I don't get a relocated holiday for it though... :???:  Stupid thread, now it's gonna be even harder to get work done on Monday knowing that half my AZ friends are off doing something cool, like cleaning their basement...



We get Columbus Day off this year but we lost Patriot's Day...which I would rather have because most years we take vacation that week.  We also exchanged a floater day to get MLK day off, which is a bit of a waste because most ski areas are packed that weekend and we only go 1/2 of the time.

Plan for this weekend is yard work on Saturday and a hike up Pack Monadnock on Sunday.  Monday will be another around the house day...may get the skis out for their tune.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2010)

What the hell is Patriots Day?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What the hell is Patriots Day?


Ah, I see:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriots'_Day

A holiday observed by Massachusetts, Maine, and Wisconsin?? :???:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What the hell is Patriots Day?



the day after the Pats win the superbowl.. that is why they aren't getting it this year, Pats have no chance LOL


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What the hell is Patriots Day?



Boston Marathon.

I haven't read the Wiki article yet...I'm surprised at those particular states you mentioned.  In MA they do a recreation of the Battle of Lexington and Concord...that's what we're supposed to be honoring.


----------



## hammer (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What the hell is Patriots Day?


A way to have a holiday in April...:wink:


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Am I the only one who has to work on Monday?



I do -- boss canceled our annual round of golf bc of his back. I am going to get shafted this year (no round of golf at his club per usual as thank you/sort of bonus type thing).

Fri - work, drive to Mt. Snow
Sat - Ohio State game is on at noon, which is inconvenient because Oktoberfest starts at noon also. Our 4 guests + my fiancée will be going for sure, but I will have to make a decision as to whether or not to head to Oktoberfest after the game, which will be around 3:30, bc Oktoberfest ends at 5:00 and costs $20. Will depend on the outcome of the game, how drunk I already am, and the weather. I wish the game started at 3:30 so I could go to Oktoberfest as a sort of pregame! Too bad. Either way, I will be drinking much all day -- but remember, you can't drink all day unless you start in the morning! (after a nice hike for some exercise of course).
Sun - Tentatively playing golf at Mt. Snow in the morning, but the temperature is in my borderline range, so we will see, 50/50 at this point. Then driving home.
Mon - WORK BLAH.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> We get Columbus Day off this year but we lost Patriot's Day...which I would rather have because most years we take vacation that week.  We also exchanged a floater day to get MLK day off, which is a bit of a waste because most ski areas are packed that weekend and we only go 1/2 of the time.
> 
> Plan for this weekend is yard work on Saturday and a hike up Pack Monadnock on Sunday.  Monday will be another around the house day...may get the skis out for their tune.



Don't get lost.  I couple high school girls got lost a few weeks ago.

  We have done the back side route twice this year.  Its a nice one. If you have not tried that give it a go.  You go past the main entrance on 101 take the next right as you go down the hill.  Take the next two rights very small parking area a couple miles up.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I don't get a relocated holiday for it though... :???:  Stupid thread, now it's gonna be even harder to get work done on Monday knowing that half my AZ friends are off doing something cool, like cleaning their basement...


If it makes you feel any better, the holiday I am taking is already a relocation of Labor Day on which I also worked. 8)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> If it makes you feel any better, the holiday I am taking is already a relocation of Labor Day on which I also worked. 8)



Well, maybe a little bit better...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2010)

Oktoberfest was a blast. Met up with vcunning there. Dinner with them at their room @ the Grand Summit. 

Sunday, we went to the Apple Pie Fest in Dummerston. Hundreds of bikers show up. It's almost like a bike show. That was cool.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 11, 2010)

Back from a freaking great 50 th HS reunion saw , Most guys look great after that long a time and was surprised that we only "lost" 7 from a our class of 125 which was  the first in the schools history  . Altogether  we had over 1000 attend because it was the schools 50 th Ann also so many other anniversary classes were there . After 3 days and evenings  of events today is going to seem pretty quiet, We had a beautiful ride back thru the Dacks late afternoon yesterday


----------



## bigbog (Oct 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What the hell is Patriots Day?


Day observed for when Dukakis arose from his bunker...<-- a mark of middle-age..LOL.

Warp...having a good time at a HS reunion....that's pretty good.


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Add in moving a worthless holiday to something practical like


  Oh, let's not get started about what European "discovered" this continent first so we could "claim" ownership.  I spent this summer exploring Western Mass and really coming to understand the rage the natives felt.  I'd venture to say the native Americans really loath this holiday.


----------



## NorEasterSkier (Oct 11, 2010)

Went out to eat last night with a long lost Aunt who came up from Florida. Always weird meeting family you've never met, but only have heard some crazy stories about.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 11, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Friday  - going out to dinner (hibachi) with friends to celebrate some recent birthdays
> Saturday - not much, probably some yardwork & housework, check out a tj maxx sale or two
> Sunday - driving up to Boston, dinner out with wife & son, maybe some sightseeing
> *Monday - checking out colleges for son*



i may have to give up skiing next season :-o


----------

